# Strange and personal chi question??



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay, this question is kind of embarrasing  but I'm wondering what everyone does with their chi when they want to be "intimate" with their partner? I'd especially like to hear from people with clingy chi's and one's that normally sleep in the bed with you. Do you lock your chi outside of the bedroom (and have to listen to them whine cuz they want in) or do you let them hang out and watch? :shock: I'm not having much luck, so I'm hoping the answer isn't that you are never intimate again!! :lol:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

my husband and I are having the same issues right now! We have tried letting them stay...but if ..ummmm....either of us make noises, they run out from under the blankets to check on me.. :? We have tried to lock them out of the room, but the whimpering and clawing at the door are a definate turn off for me.( my hubby could care less) We have resorted to the shower :roll: .My uncle lives nextdoor, and my girls stay at his house every day, and we bring them home every night....so sometimes, we just leave them there over night to have a sleepover with uncle fred. I realize a babysitter probaly isnt an option for you. 
Im wondering if a crate wouldnt be an answer for you. Get them use to it as a safe place...and when you need some privacy, crate them for a few hours, ( or minutes,whichever your case may be)! :shock: 
It has been almost one year since my girls were born, and I dont think Ive had a decent nights sleep since, I wake up several times a night to make sure they are ok......my hubby sleeps on the couch...he has insomnia...plus theres no room for him with 2 dogs and 4 cats! Good luck.....if your b/f-husband is anything like mine....they dont care who is watching..whos beating the door down...or if there is an earthquake going on...my guess is that its mostly you...as our problem is mostly me...let me know if you figure anything out!!!!!!

( EDITED to say that I was assuming your partner was male....I apologize if this is not the case!  )


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG last year my husband and I didn't have "relations" for the first 6 weeks solid when I first got Blue! It was nuts... I was spazzing out because you can't tell me that every dog owner doesn't have sex because they have dogs/animals. We finally got it worked out. I kick Blue out of the room, and due to separation anxiety he usually goes and pees on something or rips something up, but for the most part he leaves us alone. There is some whining and scratching at the door. The first few times were horrible! All I could think about was Blue! I've actually considered giving him a treat when I kick him out so he thinks it's a "good thing" or a special play time for him.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i was waiting for someone else to post this!!! lol!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i was waiting for someone else to post this!!! lol!


You are such a perv. LOL

Not that intimate relations are happening in my house but if they were, Cooper wouldn't be a problem - it would be OmaKitty. I'd probably have to go into the guest room to do the deed with someone.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am lucky mine have been sleeping under the sheets and don't see a thing! :shock:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Interesting question??? :lol: 

We just put them on the floor. Sometimes Lola will whin but my husband yells at her and she is quiet.  You can hear their feet going on the floor all around the bed because we have tile but they have learned to be quite and just wait, soon enough they will be back on the bed.

Oh yeah, forgot to say that we call Cookie "the voyeur" because he loves to pull up to the bed and watch :roll: Hope it doesn't emotionally ruin him for life. :lol: 

Try just putting him on the floor and ignoring him and soon he will learn that he will make it back on the bed before long!!  

Good Luck!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

We move the footstool they use to get on the bed normally and put them on the floor. Marcus stands on his hind legs and backs up trying to see the bed and Dakota ignores us and finds something to get into. I had a heck of a time adjusting to my tiny voyuer insisting on trying to see what's going on but I finally did.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > i was waiting for someone else to post this!!! lol!
> ...



what!!!!!!!????? me??? a perv?????? NEVER lol! 

seriously, i have been wanting to ask that for awhile now lol.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Allright you perves :shock: :lol: They stay on the floor and stand by the bed & wait no whining they don't do that.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

i'm so glad im not the only one thats having this problem (sorry im so happy about it ) :dontknow: but millie dose the same thing my husband and i just can't do anythink as she crys so mush and try's to jump up on the bed and because we have people living with us at the mo it gets very embarrassing  and we end up just going to sleep :roll: what shall we all do :?: :?:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

My husband and I just have to put Chico on the floor. He usually goes and finds something of mine to lay on and waits patiently. As soon as we are done, I mean immediatly after, he comes back over to the bed and does his squeaky-bark. I get up get dressed and cuddle with him. 

He usually ends up laying on my chest for the rest of the day giving my husband dirty looks when he walks by.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am so glad its not just happening to us :lol:  we have this problem and it just never seems to happen in our house anymore!! tyson can jump on the bed so no point putting him on the floor so we wit til he is asleep but as soon as anything starts  he wakes up and gets right in our faces looking really worried :shock: then he runs around like a manic and digging at us :lol: it is funny but a real nightmare :roll:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear this is a common "issue".. lol We have a baby gate on the stair, so we lock Zeus downstairs with a big tasty treat. Once Zeus stops whining, the kids are sleeping and we think we're "alone" , Mamma Cat comes upstairs (she's skinny enough to slide through the gate) and plops herself on the pillow. It's a loose-loose situation! Haha


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Marley is tall enough to jump up on the bed. We have to put him in his crate, but we let him out right afterwards.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good to hear from ' others ' in the same situation as 'most' of us  My Fizzy seems to ' know ' something is gonna happen :shock: so he looks at me like I don't love him anymore and goes and sleeps on the sofa ... 

Kirby is still in his crate , problem with him is if we make any noise he starts to cry and wants me to go let him out !! So no talking etc for us


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mine are used to it and just watch us (pervy i know) or keep on sleeping  ......putting them out of the room is no option , i can't concentrate if i hear them whining 

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They either stay in their beds and are quiet or else we put them in the lounge,depends if its morning or night


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I just feed tyson right before then by time he's done, im done


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I hate this to. It's a really hard one to get around < oh my god now I sound like such a perv. Anyway.. Zola normally tries to jump up on the bed, he;s to small to get up but now he has stairs he uses them. If we take them away he just looks and cries. Its really off putting, more so for my bf. He hates it and cannot do anything with him like that. Normally we just leave him in our room and go thru to my spare room. Least that was he knows the room he's already in well and all his toys ect are already there. He cries quiet a bit but we get a lovely greeting as usual on our return :wink:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Ed just sort of stays quietly out of the way... he is more of a problem after as wants to get in on a group cuddle afterwards! Emma sleeps in her own bed so no problem.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I wonder how many of us responding to this thread were thinking we were the only ones with this problem :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank goodness Auggie can't jump on the bed. He lays by the bed quiet for most of the time them just starts standing on his hindlegs looking up at us and whinning :roll: It can be a little distracting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hubby and I are doing ok for now, Hersh is so small and when put on the bedroom floor he just plays. It's over fairly quickly anyways.  :lol:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW!! Thank you for all the honest replies! I was hoping I wasn't the only one.  My hubby doesn't mind if Diego whines, but I find it very distracting. Having him watch just seems kinda creepy but I suppose we'd get used to it. I'd just be afraid he'd want to join in or something :shock: the same way he puts his head in between ours when we kiss! Well I'll definitely be taking all these ideas under advisement. The shower's a possibility because it's the only place we can be away from him where he doesn't whine anymore...but I think I prefer the bed! :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

well, lets see... we got Gadget the monday after Christmas... And I was so sick that we hadn't had any fun since October... and then I had my surgery the end of Febraury and then It was a good 6 weeks after that... so it was the middle of April before we could do anything... But we were so concerned about after surgery fun that we forgot about Gadget all together and he just slept in his pen.. then when we moved beds around and got rid of his pen he gets off the bed and either lays on his step of on the floor... and then when we open the bedroom and bathroom doors he runs out in the livingroom and hides on his step for the couch... hehehhe he is so funny... 

The fun thing we had to figure out was how to have fun in a 26 foot travel trailer with only a a folding door for the bedroom with a kid sleeping in the back of the trailer.... you learn how to do it with very little noise.... hehehehe


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

We're lucky Lina sleeps in a crate next to our bed lol. When she was tiny and slept with us when we first got her, I would slip her into her crate while we were "gettin' busy" and then let her back out afterwards  :lol: She never whined..she just went to sleep while she waited lol


----------



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

What a great question. Bravo on being brave enough to be the first to ask (you know many have thought about it, lol).  It is funny how much the furbabies are like real children... ie: don't want them to watch, try to be quiet to not wake them, mom & dad can't, um... focus if they are crying. lol. We got very lucky with Guinevere because she just seems to know something is getting ready to happen (gets pretty pouty), but we take her favorite bed pillow and place it on the floor in the corner of the room and she jumps right down and takes her place. Funny thing is that she turns her back to the bed (kinda like I really don't want to see this, lol). After all is said and done we tell her "okay Guinevere" and she hops right back on the bed like nothing ever happened (we all like it that way, she is too young for "the talk", lol). Gawain is still in his kennel at night so not sure how he will do but we are hopeing he will just follow Guinevere's lead (as he does with most everything else, she is so bossy, lol). :wink: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my, this is a funny thread! I have to put my boys in the kitchen because Buster will sit right next to me and stare at me. He is a total momma's boy and is probably wondering why the heck I'm not paying attention to him. :lol: 

My cat also comes up and lays right on my pillow or even on ME at times. :roll:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Believe me, there is nothing going on in this house. :roll: 

But I couldn't possibly do it if Lily was watching. That's just too creepy. :shock:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

:bootyshake: who knew we had some super freaks :bootyshake: up on this forum! :bootyshake: :bootyshake: 
:cheers: GO LADIES!!! :thumbright:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I sat here just laughing while i read all the answers. :lol: :lol: 

Jolie goes to her crate.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

**Sigh**

If only I had that problem right now.


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Here I thought we were the only ones . We give him a bone and he chews it on the ground.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Hehe i bet im the youngest posting lol! :lol:  

Gizzy is either asleep or playing with his toys  



Luv Kat x x x


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Amber goes on the ground or out of the room with Keera. I got theme these sticks made of cow pizzle (yes it IS made of what your thinking!) I KNOW EUW! Ok but they love them and it takes them forever to eat them=) Kongs with Peanut butter work too.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

What a hilarious post!!! :laughing9:


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

hahaha I thought my husband and I were the only ones with the chi in the bed problem. I'm normal! Yippie! 

Both our dogs can jump on the bed and when you shut them out it's so loud it's just not worth it. I've given up and just let them stay on the bed. I just stick a blanket over their heads. 

Because my chi sleeps between us, it's gotten to the point where my husband makes references to "moving the chihuahua out of the way" when he's feeling frisky. (Oh that's embarrassing, can't believe I shared that!)


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda stays on the floor and whines and we have to listen to it. Sometimes we close the door


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG how did I miss this??????? MAJOR problem as Kemo attacks my husband :shock: Bindi wants to lick "everything" YUCK and leaving them on the floor or another room like everyone has said is not working cause they are fussing too much and is a turnoff, who can concentrate with all that going on........  

needless to say it doesnt happen much, they do get crated or we wait til they are in their crates for the night.........more than once I have left Kemo on the bed and had to hold him or pet him to keep him off hubby  . Hey ya do what ya gotta do. :lol: 

I really was stupid to think getting Bindi would solve the problem, it only doubled it!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: :lol: That is why my three have THEIR OWN BEDROOM! :wink: :wink: .........My Husband travels---so there is not much happening anyway.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Yaaay! Last night we gave Diego a pedigree dentastix (nothing else has held his attention) and he chewed it in the other room while my husband and I had some "private time". He didn't bother us once or even come in the bedroom to see what was going on. I was so shocked that it worked! I kept waiting for him to hear us and jump on top of us, or think his dad was attacking me or something. What a breakthrough!! :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL!!! I am laughing so hard right now...

Anyway...we're newlyweds so it USED to happen often...(not since I am working though...LOL) anyways Gizmo just sleeps in his basket until we're done...he doesn't bark or whine, because he knows it's nap time...we kinda got him "used" to the activity when we first got him...so he figured out "that movement" equals nap time...LOL

Funny thing is sometimes he raises his head and gives us a look like "Do you mind keeping it down I'm trying to sleep"...silly lil boy  

But uhhhh...I couldn't let him watch...LMAO I would get "stage fright" and also I'd be freaked out by it... :shock: 
:wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL what a funny thread!! Nate and I used to put Sadie and Ritz outside but Ritzy would dig at the door. So, now we just let them be. Ritz usually goes under the covers and Sadie usually sleeps on the pillow. But now since Nate is gone we don't have that problem!  :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok I am going to post a rather embarrasing story.  I was sort of seeing someone when I first got Chico (I dumped the guy when I met Steve, who is now my husband) but it was just a casual thing, you know I'd call him for a little late night get together kind of thing (HEY men do it so can we). Well he was never going to be a serious thing because he actually tried to tell me not to let Chico give me kisses...wait getting sidetracked...
So, he had come over one night and we were spending some time together and at some point Chico must have gotten on the bed. Well he comes walking up behind us and walks right between my legs! I freak out and start trying to get him and the guy keeps going because he thinks he's doing something right and that I'm really into it.  I so can't believe I actually posted this.  
I started laughing and of course I was no longer in the mood so I sent him home and cuddled with my puppy instead.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Hehe that is hilarious!!! :lol: Well my bf and I tried just letting her be on the bed while we "did our thing"  and it worked at first, but now she gets this look on her face like "what is daddy doing to mommy?" So now she goes in her kennel and gets something to chew on which has been working out fine.


----------

